# Tracheal Collapse..



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

My Baby has it...he is now 10 years old in a couple of months. He dosent seem to be bothered by it, other than when he is having it..and his breathing is a little bit differe than before, in general  He got Kodein 25 mg for the worst days..

Anyone else has a baby with this? How long did they live?

Love from a scared mommy in Norway..


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If he is not coughing a lot, he may live a long time yet. Codeine helps the spasms. I have had several chi's with it, and most of them are still alive! I think there is a 'sticky' on the forum under health that explains it more. Like your dog most do not 'suffer' with it, unless they are actively in a coughing spasm.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

That does sound very scary.
I actually don't know much about tracheal collapses. (It's got me wanting to research)
But I've always felt like Buddy Bear might be the one to have that kind of issue because he has always seemed delicate especially when wearing a collar which is why all I have started using on him is a harness.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes it is scary...and horrible...why my baby...


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Honestly I've always wondered if people also ask themselves "why my baby" 
I literally live in a "bad" neighborhood. 
And there are many dogs that run loose and they aren't fixed or taken care of really and these dogs seem to be fine. They eat more human food than anything and they probably go a day without eating sometimes. There are literally dogs that are left on a chain in the yard. But majority of them are allowed loose in the yard but still are not well not taken care of. My neighbor can literally have her dogs run around loose outside the yard and she doesn't freak or worry and they don't get into trouble (except her pit she tends to run away) 
And I'm over here having to keep mine separated from other dogs, Jr has food and seasonal allergies.
It seems like I'm always worrying about all 4 of my dogs. Trying to give them the best life possible. 
And the majority of people around me could give a crap about their animals. 
It makes me wonder if I were the same would my dogs not have these "issues" 
Just a thought


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, unfortunately, there are many dog 'owners' that should NEVER have dogs or any pet for that matter. I'm surprised that the police/pound haven't rounded up the dogs that run loose. If you complained, would the owners know? It is against the law in most cities to let dogs run loose. The pit bull especially. Not that that is right, but many cities have special 'rules' for pit bulls.

You on the other hand CARE about your dogs. Keep that thought!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

susan davis said:


> Ari, unfortunately, there are many dog 'owners' that should NEVER have dogs or any pet for that matter. I'm surprised that the police/pound haven't rounded up the dogs that run loose. If you complained, would the owners know? It is against the law in most cities to let dogs run loose. The pit bull especially. Not that that is right, but many cities have special 'rules' for pit bulls.
> 
> You on the other hand CARE about your dogs. Keep that thought!


All day I thought about my comment and I was like I don't think I should've posted it but its something that I've always wondered if people also ask themselves "why my baby" 
I was like great I'm gonna get a mean comment from a person who doesn't understand my way of thinking or thoughts. But I'm glad you understood. 
I feel like it's always the well taken care pets or the ones who genuinely care. While the pets who aren't taken care as well are the ones who don't have as many health issues (not always)

The type of neighborhood it's "normal" but it's actually gotten better. At the moment it's just a couple of stray cats and literally 2 Chi mixes which have a "home" but are left in the front yard which doesn't has no fence of any sort which allows them to run loose 
There are many pits but their are no special "rules" which I'm okay with as I'm okay with the breed. Plus they usually mean no harm their just interested in running and meeting other dogs. But their all in fenced yards.


----------

